
Suggested Topics on Data Structures (2016) [pdf] - yangshun
https://web.stanford.edu/class/cs166/handouts/090%20Final%20Project%20Topics.pdf
======
gravypod
Something I find funny:

    
    
        > Ropes 
        > A Caveat: Ropes are not as complicated as some of the other data structures
        > on this list and many of the papers about ropes give incorrect information 
        > about the runtime of the various operations on them. If you choose to use this 
        > data structure, we'll expect that you'll put in a significant amount of work 
        > comparing them to other approaches or developing novel ideas.
    

I've tried to study things like Ropes but, for me, it was very complicated. I
was interested in them from their usage in Xi. On the other hand different
topics in this document were very easy for me to understand (mainly the
Levenshtein Automata).

Is this just an example of the professor being better suited to understanding
Ropes? Does their "caveat" push people from attempting to examine them?

------
jmiserez
Fascinating list, many of these I never heard of in my studies.

I especially like the “Why they're worth studying” bits, looks like the prof
really cares.

~~~
finnh
The professor's writing style makes the guide enjoyable. It's an interesting
topic across the board, but in the wrong hands this PDF could be an awfully
dry read. Not so in this case!

------
direengineer
Btw, the instructor of this course has a very interesting side project
exploring different data structures

[http://www.keithschwarz.com/interesting/](http://www.keithschwarz.com/interesting/)

------
georgehm
The slides for the course (cs166) themselves are a very good read.

~~~
kbenson
I assume you mean the slides for the Spring 2016 class, which can be found on
the class website, along with handouts and other supplemental information for
each week. [1]

1:
[http://web.stanford.edu/class/archive/cs/cs166/cs166.1166/](http://web.stanford.edu/class/archive/cs/cs166/cs166.1166/)

------
jimsmart
Thanks for this: Relaxed AVL trees look useful to me.

------
purplezooey
Ah the Ackerman function. Thanks for the memories.

------
stablemap
It looks like this was written by Keith Schwarz:

[http://www.keithschwarz.com](http://www.keithschwarz.com)

~~~
apetresc
I suspect Universities themselves, being an abstract concept rather than a
living being, don't actually write _any_ of the things attributed to them.

The document is hosted as a handout for a Stanford course, I don't know why it
would be incorrect to attribute it the way it was.

~~~
kenshi
I'm guessing stablemap is providing the author for anyone who might be
interested in more of their work, rather than as a criticism or correction.
¯\\_(ツ)_/¯

~~~
apetresc
Haha yup, he's edited his message. Now I just look like a jerk :)

